# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] No Connection With The Dashboard Error

## Slingshot1

Dashboard must have crashed again. TH still works, but have error message lower left in yellow

----------


## redjay93

Same thing shows for me.

----------


## musen123

same here. Did any of you update win10 update 2day?

----------


## Glashax

Unlike you guys TH is not working for me right now. The message is;
"No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD."

----------


## musen123

it "works" for me, but i have a big black hole in middle of screen. and smaller black hole on top of my vit globe. and all my "non good items" according to TH is black in inventory.

----------


## prrovoss

guys, just read the forum. all of this has been answered 100 times already...

----------


## bm206

> it "works" for me, but i have a big black hole in middle of screen. and smaller black hole on top of my vit globe. and all my "non good items" according to TH is black in inventory.


Use TurboHUD beta!

----------


## Glashax

Still i cant get it working.. Clear installed three times. Disabled AV and firewall.and yet i get "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD."message left corner. It was totally fine yesterday. Dont understand whats happened today. Any help would be appreticiated. Thanks.

----------


## agas

> Still i cant get it working.. Clear installed three times. Disabled AV and firewall.and yet i get "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD."message left corner. It was totally fine yesterday. Dont understand whats happened today. Any help would be appreticiated. Thanks.


Same thing here as well, It was working yesterday.
I excluded from windows defender , turned of windows defender, turned off firewall. Still the same thing.

I have a second computer where it works but still shows the error on bottom left.

----------


## odaru7788

It's no big deal 

The server crash 

wait KJ RESTART

----------


## SeaDragon

If you can't open pastebin.com, you can't get the latest version when you cannot connect to the dashboard

----------


## D3doer

Hello guys, Definitely, I don't mean to be a cry baby. But after fingering through the forum still in puzzle, I have a couple questions in mind in hope of advise.

Firstly, i've game Diablo 3 with Thud since season6, using win 7 with 32 bit Diablo 3 launcher, and run Thud under Admin right. SP1, Platform Update, .Net Frameworks all installed and updated. Virus/Firwall setting in all green light for Thud.

Two days ago, everything worked beautifully. Not so beautiful since yesterday, with "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." message at left lower corner, and Thud not working.

Since then, clean Re-download, clean Re-set, clean Re-do everything 5 times. But still "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." message at left lower corner with Thud not working

I fully understand i might have missed something, and it's perfectly normal for the dashboard/server to have a tea-break from time to time to deal with issues.

But here is my confusion in mind.

1. even with the "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." message at left lower corner, is Thud supposed to be still functioning? My case, it doesn't but is there a way to get Thud to work in this scenario?

2. would there be a forum thread that I could study further?

Thank you all in advance.

----------


## cherouvim13

I have the "no connection to dashboard" message 2 days now and I am able to run THUD without any issues

----------


## thespb

just add this line to your hosts file


```
104.20.208.21 pastebin.com
```

----------


## D3doer

> If you can't open pastebin.com, you can't get the latest version when you cannot connect to the dashboard


Thx SeaD, in my case, i've no problem in opening pastebin.com  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## D3doer

> I have the "no connection to dashboard" message 2 days now and I am able to run THUD without any issues


Thx and Noted Cherou on your confirmation that Thud should function in good order while under "no connection to dashboard", I will rework again on my internet/virus/firewall setting in trying to get Thud works  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## D3doer

> just add this line to your hosts file
> 
> 
> ```
> 104.20.208.21 pastebin.com
> ```


Thank you thespb, I edit the hosts file as per you advise, but at this point, still "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." message at left lower corner with Thud not working  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## SeaDragon

> Thank you thespb, I edit the hosts file as per you advise, but at this point, still "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." message at left lower corner with Thud not working


180.76.168.155 pastebin.com
Try this Chinese host

----------


## D3doer

> Thank you thespb, I edit the hosts file as per you advise, but at this point, still "No connection with Dashboard! Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." message at left lower corner with Thud not working


Update: -

Upon Cherouvim13's advise on Thud's function under "no dashboard connection", along in resetting the access and exception right, I have reinstalled my antivirus program. then "WITH" using thespb's advise on the hosts file modification. Now Thud is working in good order. Thank you guys.  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## D3doer

> 180.76.168.155 pastebin.com
> Try this Chinese host


Thank you SeaD, I have tried your advised pastebin address, and it is working well also. I believe other than the pastebin address, I need to make sure my antivirus program didn't crash with Thud on the accessing right  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glex

pastebin.com is Online
---------------------
104.20.208.21 pastebin.com
or
180.76.168.155 pastebin.com
or
115.159.190.90 pastebin.com

It does not work

----------


## itsmylife

> pastebin.com is Online
> ---------------------
> 104.20.208.21 pastebin.com
> or
> 180.76.168.155 pastebin.com
> or
> 115.159.190.90 pastebin.com
> 
> It does not work


Pastebin connection has nothing to do with dashboard connection.

----------


## gaves

I can't find a clear answer on this, every post that has to do with "unable to connect to dashboard" has a mod saying "search the forums"

Turbo HUD working fine for me but the bottom left just says "unable to connect to dashboard" in yellow. What can I do to have it be normal?

----------


## prrovoss

> I can't find a clear answer on this, every post that has to do with "unable to connect to dashboard" has a mod saying "search the forums"
> 
> Turbo HUD working fine for me but the bottom left just says "unable to connect to dashboard" in yellow. What can I do to have it be normal?


whats the problem if it works fine?

----------


## cherouvim13

THUD still working even if dashboard connection isn't on.

----------


## gaves

> whats the problem if it works fine?


Nothing really, just prefer it to say only Turbo HUD instead of a bunch of extra text "Communicating with dashboards... No connection with dashboard"

----------


## KillerJohn

dashboard's VPN disconnected 6 days ago. Next time please PM me prrovoss.

----------

